# Busy day



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have had a busy Monday. Started work on a fire surround and got this far. Not bad considering I had to make the template for rthe scroll work too.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks good mailee can't wait to see it when it's done 

Pine ? spruce ? the scroll work looks like something like the brace on the old time horse and buggies top , I like it 

===========





mailee said:


> I have had a busy Monday. Started work on a fire surround and got this far. Not bad considering I had to make the template for rthe scroll work too.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Mailee, nice work! that's going to be great and nice template scroll work!

Corey


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Great work Mailee, looking forward to seeing installed.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Now that is real nice mailee.
Post more photos.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Looking Good!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes Bob it's Pine. Most of my work is in pine as it is cheap enough to make things with. I love working in hardwood but it is so expensive over here. Will of course post the pictures when it is complete. Thanks for the nice comments guys.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well here it is ready for the finish, which will be an antique pine wax.
I finished this one yesterday and started another today with much simpler lines. This one will be finished by the cutomer.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

* Really Looking Good!!*


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent, that turned out just great Mo. Thanks for the pics!

Corey


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well it's been a while since I last posted on the fire surround. I am glad to state it is now finished and ready to deliver. I had some problems with the wax but after a couple of days fiddling with it I now have the correct shade. I picked out the details in a darker stain and think it works well. Anyway judge for yourself. Never easy finishing pine.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

It look great Mailee. Very nice job. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

mailee said:


> Well it's been a while since I last posted on the fire surround. I am glad to state it is now finished and ready to deliver. I had some problems with the wax but after a couple of days fiddling with it I now have the correct shade. I picked out the details in a darker stain and think it works well. Anyway judge for yourself. Never easy finishing pine.


*Really Very Nice... Beautiful!*

Doesn't wax melt around heat?

COOL!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That really is a beautiful surround Mailee, congratulations are in order.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Terrific work Mailee.


----------

